# Im off.....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

But only for a couple of days...

Back Monday.... 

If you want anything PM Mr Marine or drop him a mail adrian at cleanandshiny . co .uk 

Cheers 

Johnny


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I hope you got my order sent yesterday 5pm sorted first :wave:


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

The Paypal one ?

If so - all sorted !


Thanks for the order


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

think johnny just missed my pm, so i'll mail it over adrian


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr Marine said:


> The Paypal one ?
> 
> If so - all sorted !
> 
> Thanks for the order


YEP :thumb:

THANKS FOR THE USUAL BLINDING SERVICE


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Paul - you have email !
and 
Jace - we try - very hard as it goes !!

We were both working til about 11.30 last night !!


Thanks again

Mr Marine


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, you are very trying :lol:


----------

